# Central Casting Application



## Wonko the Sane (May 22, 2008)

I have the Central Casting - Heroes of Legend book, and am presently trying to port it to an Excel sheet to automate the background generation process.  As I was recuperating from smashing my head into the keyboard trying to clear up yet another circular reference, it occurred to me that someone may have already done this sort of thing.

Does anyone know of a program/spreadsheet/database/etc. that is like this?

Thanks,
WtS


----------



## Ayrk (May 22, 2008)

Wonko the Sane said:
			
		

> I have the Central Casting - Heroes of Legend book, and am presently trying to port it to an Excel sheet to automate the background generation process.  As I was recuperating from smashing my head into the keyboard trying to clear up yet another circular reference, it occurred to me that someone may have already done this sort of thing.
> 
> Does anyone know of a program/spreadsheet/database/etc. that is like this?
> 
> ...




I wrote a VB app to do that years ago (for personal use). Imagine typing in the entire book from scratch. Ugh. It was ugly, but it worked.

I've thought about building the same thing for Second Rat's Background Noise  (which I wrote part of) in Excel since you can just copy and paste from the PDF into Excel.


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat (May 23, 2008)

Wonko the Sane said:
			
		

> I have the Central Casting - Heroes of Legend book, and am presently trying to port it to an Excel sheet to automate the background generation process.  As I was recuperating from smashing my head into the keyboard trying to clear up yet another circular reference, it occurred to me that someone may have already done this sort of thing.
> 
> Does anyone know of a program/spreadsheet/database/etc. that is like this?
> 
> ...



I OCR'd the whole thing into a Word file for my own use.  Will that do?


----------



## Wonko the Sane (May 23, 2008)

It would save some work, but it's not the data entry that's giving me fits - it's the automation.

(If Ayrk would be so kind as to reply to the email I sent him, that would be super  )

WtS


----------



## Ayrk (May 27, 2008)

No sweat, email sent.

I was on holiday this weekend.


----------



## DMFTodd (May 27, 2008)

What about using Tablesmith for it?


----------



## Wonko the Sane (May 27, 2008)

I'm more fluent in Excel, so it seemed like the logical choice for me.

As the circular references, etc. started to pile up, I thought "I wonder if TableSmith would do a better job?  Hmm...too bad I don't have a clue about it."

Now that Ayrk has sent his (hopefully) wonderful but ugly app, I don't think there'll be a need.

Next time I get one of my "bright ideas", I think I'll be learning me some TableSmith 

Thanks everyone who replied 
WtS


----------



## Genghis_K (Mar 4, 2012)

*Also Interested in this file*

Hi Guys, I'm just getting back to gaming and I love my central castings book.  However I realize there are faster ways to do things now.  Can I get a copy of the file discussed by Aryk?  I'd sure like to use it for the character I am generating?  Thanks


----------

